# question regarding T5 lighting over 80 gallon low tech tank.



## roadmaster (9 Jul 2010)

Would like opinions  as to whether 108 watts of T5 lighting would possibly be too much lighting for low tech tank with the following substrate and plants.
 Substrate 80 lbs of eco-complete capped with fine gravel .Depth approx 6 inches at back of tank ,to 4 inches at front.
Plants are/will be,,

 Crinum Thaianum x 3
Cryptocoryne Parva x 3
Cryptocoryne Pontederiifolia x5
Vallisneria spiralis x 20
Aponogeton capuronii x 2
Sagittaria Subulata x5
Echinodorus Argentinensis x 3
Anubias Coffeefolia x 1
Java Fern x 7

Light fixture is Nova extreme which houses two 54 watt T5 bulbs, ,one freshwater bulb and one plant bulb.
Photo period is presently 8 hours. Am waiting on plants at the moment and would appreciate input taking into consideration the splash shield and glass tops over the tank.(light diffusion?)
 Would also like opinions on water changes or no water changes as I have read much conflicting info regarding same.
 tank will be moderately stocked with fish ,fed once a day.
 Many thanks in advance!











                                                                                                                              Lee


----------



## roadmaster (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: question regarding T5 lighting over 80 gallon low tech t*

My apologies, I should have stated that my goal is to have sustainable growth with minimal maint.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: question regarding T5 lighting over 80 gallon low tech t*

Thats 96 US gallons and 1.125 watts per gallon. Usually this would be considered low light but as it is T5 I'm not sure. Hopefully with these figures someone else will be able to help


----------



## roadmaster (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: question regarding T5 lighting over 80 gallon low tech t*

Thank You for response Perhaps I should clarify,, Tank is 80 U.S. gallons. I tried to select plants that according to research ,would appreciate moderate lighting to low lighting and am fearful that present lighting might be actually a bit much. I appreciate your attempt at helping me ,many thanks!


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: question regarding T5 lighting over 80 gallon low tech t*

It sounds fine to me, if they are the lights that you have then just give it a go. If your finding that these are too high energy then just block one off for a while and see how it goes. Each tank is different so the WPG rule shouldn't really be relied upon.

Remember, if your not adding ferts then the only means of plant fertilization is through fish waste. Generally on a lower tech tank, they are quite heavily stocked.

As for water changes. I'd look to do one once every two weeks. See how it goes, you may find you need more, maybe less. It's all about finding that illusive balance.

Good luck, keep us informed of your progress, as you may have noticed, there is a very limited amount of info on lower energy setups.

Cheers, Dan


----------



## roadmaster (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: question regarding T5 lighting over 80 gallon low tech t*

Thanks Dan, I am hopeful that many of the plants selected will draw from the base layer of Eco complete intially and I believe I will increase the fish load  planned ,as well as dose water with supplements when and if the plants appear to be struggling.
 Will be an expieriment to be sure ,and I am constantly reading  here and learning . Have concerns about CO2 from water changes possibly upsetting the balance should I be fortunate enough to find it but perhaps, if changes are smallish and begin from the outset,,,, Much to learn.
 I will keep those interested posted whatever the outcome. Thanks once again.
                                                                                                           Lee


----------



## roadmaster (25 Jul 2010)

*Re: question regarding T5 lighting over 80 gallon low tech t*

After speaking with a friend with similarly set up low tech tank, I decided to go with  two T8 6500  k full spectrum bulbs which totals 64 watts.
 Plants have only been in the tank for five days so I feel only time will tell.
 Also decided to dose with Flourish Comprehensive  plant supplement from the outset twice a week presently.


----------



## magpie (25 Jul 2010)

*Re: question regarding T5 lighting over 80 gallon low tech t*

Soooo - can you fit T8s in the T5 holders? 

and

where did you get your bulbs? 

tx

m (also going low tech when the dry start is complete)


----------



## roadmaster (26 Jul 2010)

*Re: question regarding T5 lighting over 80 gallon low tech t*

No the T8 bulbs wont fit the T5 fixture. I went and bought a plain overhead light fixture from Lowe's that holds the two T8 bulbs. The bulbs were also purchased at Lowe's. For now ,the fixture  is just setting on the glass tops over the tank and I will be purchasing a dual tube fixture designed for aquarium use as finances permit.(plants and substrate nearly wiped out budget for this tank)
 I also increased the photo period from 8 hours to 10 hours  for the T8 bulbs are not as intense as the two 54 watt T5 HO bulbs I began with.
 Also ordered two T5  28 watt  Coralife plant grow bulbs that I may , or may not use at some later point .Found them online at BigAlsonline.
I have been assured that with patience , that the two T8 bulbs will work for low tech but want to have the T5's to expieirment with  while keeping in mind that more light means faster nutrient uptake by plants and possibly more dosing of water column to help plants draw from both the substrate and water column.
 Someone feel free to correct my way of thinking if flawed in some respect.
 The regular overhead fixture I am using presently,, actually lights much more of the substrate that the T5 Nova Extreme  fixture I began with. I credit this to bulbs being spaced farther apart,and white reflective surface on underside of fixture as opposed to tiny reflective surface of the Nova Extreme.
 As metioned earlier,only time will tell. Plants I selected don't require much light so I am hopeful.
Took me a good while to get past the watts per gallon issue and focus on spectrum and light duration along with trying to provide plant friendly substrate and water column nutrients albeit mostly micro- nutrients.
 Still having trouble with the few to no water changes ,but have been encouraged by others who perform water changes with few problems.
 Fish ALWAYS come first in my book and I will be happy indeed to find a balance that both fish, and plants can live with.


----------



## magpie (26 Jul 2010)

*Re: question regarding T5 lighting over 80 gallon low tech t*

What fish do you have (I ask because fish come first for me too, but I'm about a month away from flooding the tanks)


----------



## roadmaster (26 Jul 2010)

*Re: question regarding T5 lighting over 80 gallon low tech t*

Have yet to decide what fish will inhabit the tank other than my snowball pleco who was not at all amused with me moving it from the 80 gallon to 75 gallon with tankmates that are a bit too active (yoyo loaches).
Am trying to source some furcata or perhaps sparkling gouramis along with a large school of some type of tetra.


----------



## roadmaster (28 Aug 2010)

*Re: question regarding T5 lighting over 80 gallon low tech t*

Updates. Finally settled on lighting for the 80 gal and have been running 2x36 watt 6700 k compact flourescent bulbs for 10 hours a day.Plants are doing well with Eco-complete ,capped with fine gravel and addition of osmocote  pellets frozen in ice tray and pushed into the substrate near the roots of plants.
Did have an outstanding diatom bloom   which settled on anubias and crypt parva but after careful scrubbing with soft tooth brush, appears to be  receding.
Also had ICH outbreak due to not quarantining some Black ruby barbs that arrived in bad shape   but fish are on the mend . I new better, but took the gamble and ended up with an 80 gallon hospital tank.Product Quik cure appears to have had little effect at half dose on plants.  
Also swapped out  the Emperor  400 filter for an Eheim 2217 and after considerable expletives due to lack of instructions on set up and intial priming,,  I am pleased with the filter. I am temporarily running a seeded sponge filter in the tank until the Eheim develops bacterial colony and will then remove it to seed 56 gallon column tank that is currently running empty.
 For the 56 gallon, I sprinkled a generous amount of osmocote slow release fertilizer on the glass before covering it with approx 3 inches of fine gravel. will need to upgrade lighting for this tank but am in no hurry at the moment.
well guess tha't about it for those interested.


----------



## roadmaster (14 Oct 2010)

*Re: question regarding T5 lighting over 80 gallon low tech t*

Began dosing NPK+ trace once every couple weeks and the plants are still doing well, More importantly,, no algae.
Have not performed water change for almost two months and am topping off the tank with tapwater which is moderately hard so calcium and magnesium are covered and pH level has not drifted downward too much at all.
Did reduce KNO3 after failing to account for waste produced by fish but tank still runs about 40ppm between bi- weekly dosing of dry fertz.NitrAte level was around 80ppm but test kit is basic and I confess that anything above 40ppm still makes me uneasy.
I basically just feed the fish,add a little dry fertz once or twice a week,and clean the glass once every couple weeks. 
 Did replace fine filter media that came with the Eheim with floss and performed a  quick back flush of the filter. Fishes are tetra's= 20 neons, 8 Von rio, 8 black ruby barbs,8 Schwartz cory's, 15 Harlequin Rasboras, 1 bristlenose, and 4 otocinclus that must be fed supplemets due to the lack of algae.
 All is good. It's strange to me to not be performing the water changes but I ain't complaining.  
Many thanks to those here who offered advice and support.

                                                                     Regards, Lee


----------

